# George Michael.. Ok I'll start it off.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

George Michael has already rewritten his most popular song in tribute to his new skinhead cellmate...

Its called 'Hairless Fister'.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Ah, poor george, the fella's never been the same since confronting the vice cop while choking his 'oul chicken in the Beverly Hills toilet 8O Bad move george,at least they wouldn't let him sue ye  
seamus.


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

He was recently arrested for stealing orange juice from tesco's. Apparently he thought Tropicana drinks were free! :wink:


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Lock me up before you Go Go :evil:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

how about

"Im your man"

dave p


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

His cellmate might be writing to George's mum asking 

"Don't let your son go down on me"  :lol:


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I see from the court photo's, he'd spashed out on a new pair of trousers. :lol:


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

I believe that Michael hs already been assaulted by his cell mate using a chocolate bar. When they brought him before the Governor his defence was that it was just a careless Whisper!!


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

whats george micheal and the chilean miners got in common ?

all hoping that their hole will be bigger by the end of november


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Come on there's hundreds.

Apparently George micheal has been serving hot chocolate in exchange for hand jobs in the evenings in prison. He will be adding this experience into his newly released song entitled 'w*nk me off before your coco'!


----------

